# Danner boot reconditioning



## Unicoidawg (May 23, 2008)

Has anyone here ever sent a pair of Danners back for resoling and conditioning???? I have a pair that really need it, I've had them for 12years now...............  The recon is a lot cheaper than $250+ for a new pair like'em????? Anyone?????


----------



## frdstang90 (May 23, 2008)

I sent a pair back about 10 years ago and when I got them back they looked like a brand new pair.


----------



## huntfish (May 28, 2008)

Great service......I put my business card along with the letter.   They emailed me when they were received and also when they shipped them back.


----------



## Hawkeye82 (Aug 26, 2008)

They have great costumer service I own 6 sets of danners, I dont think that I will ever have to pay for another pair of boots as long as I live.


----------



## Swamper (Aug 27, 2008)

*boots*

UC Dog,
           I have sent back a couple pairs and do not recommend it. 75$ better spent elsewhere. Soles worked out, but the boots were still wore out and the goretex still leaked.


----------



## bigox911 (Aug 27, 2008)

I have a pair that I've had for 14 years now and they about need it.  I've had to superglue/jb weld the soles back on several times  I'm glad to know they do this cause I still love mine!


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Sep 3, 2008)

Swamper said:


> UC Dog,
> I have sent back a couple pairs and do not recommend it. 75$ better spent elsewhere. Soles worked out, but the boots were still wore out and the goretex still leaked.



I think if you want the goretex replaced you have to pay more.  Last I recall it's about $150 for complete reconditioning.  I have sent about 4 pairs back in the past.  One pair I had them change from 400g. thinsulate to 600gr. and they still fit great.  

Now with that said, I did send a pair back, and when I got them back they were too tight and hurt my feet.  Nothing was changed other than resole, replace goretex, etc.  I thought if I wore them some they would stretch but becuase they hurt my feet I never would wear them.  I probably never wore them more than 4 or 5 times.  Anyway, a year later I had another pair I wanted reconditioned so I sent both to them and asking about restitching the sole on tight ones since nothing else was wrong.  I was hoping they would make good on the tight pair.  Ended up getting them sent back with a letter saying that they were beyond repair  that the welts were cracked.  I think that was a bunch of Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- since I had not even wore the tight one for a few times.  

So make sure they fit well when you get them back.  Prior to that pair I had 2 or 3 done with no complaints.  They did give me  2 coupons for 25% off of an online order.  So I ended up getting one  pair that was $300 at Cabelas for about $200 from Danners website.  I forgot what I got the other pair for so I was somewhat pleased since it seemed a lot cheaper than I could find anywhere online.  

Danner does make great boots but if you have them resoled and not happy with the fit, send them back immediately instead of waiting around like  I did.


----------

